# Crazy pop thread



## Billym135 (Apr 26, 2010)

This thread is all about crazy/depressing/funny pops! I once had a pop on my diy where it just fell apart in my hands and all I was holding was the core.


----------



## Edward (Apr 26, 2010)

My Pops is none of those things.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2010)

I never get pops.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 26, 2010)

Once I would have broken my BLD record (pretty sure, atleast) if it hadn't popped. F II's weak spot.

Btw how can cola be depressing/funny/crazy? And since when did pop cans have cores? And why was it on your diy? Sorry, someone was going to say it eventually.


Spoiler


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 26, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I never get pops.



This.


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 26, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Once I would have broken my BLD record (pretty sure, atleast) if it hadn't popped. F II's weak spot.
> 
> Btw how can cola be depressing/funny/crazy? And since when did pop cans have cores? And why was it on your diy? Sorry, someone was going to say it eventually.
> 
> ...



Hey, at least it wasn't the " Crazy poop thread."


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 26, 2010)

i had this amazing solve finished my F2L in like <10 seconds. It popped during the first part of 2L OLL. so, i put it back in and i had a pll skip. :fp

This is pretty much the FML thread. (but only pops)


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 26, 2010)

gotta have my pops


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 26, 2010)

I always pop during the nasty M2 turns of the PLLs. Actually, a lot of the time I drop the cube during PLL, then lose 5 seconds trying to figure out how to hold it and how far through the algorithm I was.


----------



## Muesli (Apr 26, 2010)

I barely ever get pops, but on one occasion I almost swallowed a 7x7 piece.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 26, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> on one occasion I almost swallowed a 7x7 piece.



lolwut. :confused:


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 26, 2010)

The only puzzle that pop on my are : My loose as my Grandma's vagina Rubik's 5x5x5, my modded megaminx, and my V7. Other than that, I never get pops on a 3x3x3. I did my first pop on the YJ 3x3x3 because it is unbelievably loose out of the box and I was being rough with it.


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 26, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> My loose as my Grandma's vagina



You've been down there? Good job


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2010)

I had a pop once.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 26, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > My loose as my Grandma's vagina
> ...



lolpost


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I had a pop once.



YA DON'T SAY.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Once I would have broken my BLD record (pretty sure, atleast) if it hadn't popped. F II's weak spot.



Once (well, at least once that I know of, at the Virginia Open) Rowe would have broken the BLD world record if it hadn't popped.

Rowe should have won.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 26, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > My loose as my Grandma's vagina
> ...



Metaphor (or whatever you call it in English ) and I KNOW YOU KNOW ALREADY .


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 27, 2010)

Not sure if it counts as a pop, but Dan Dzoan had a 5x5 solve at one of the Boulder comps where he put down the cube and it was in that weird, "only a V-Cube can do this bizarre jam" position. It was a +2.



Chapuunka said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > on one occasion I almost swallowed a 7x7 piece.
> ...



Can't blame him. I can see how they might possess a delicious appearance, similar to LEGO bricks and toy trains.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 27, 2010)

I was yawing while doing 6x6 and the piece popped and landed on my tongue.


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 27, 2010)

my cube exploded on my very first solve in the iowa competition, so I took a DNF...still managed to get third, though


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 27, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...



That is actually a simile.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 27, 2010)

Type Cs.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 27, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Once I would have broken my BLD record (pretty sure, atleast) if it hadn't popped. F II's weak spot.
> 
> Btw how can cola be depressing/funny/crazy? And since when did pop cans have cores? And why was it on your diy? Sorry, someone was going to say it eventually.
> 
> ...



Pop? Cola? Dang y'all are weird! (In Atlanta we call all fizzy beverages Coke.)


During US Nationals 2008 I popped OH, had to jump off the stage to grab it and re assemble it (OH obviously).


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 27, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > Once I would have broken my BLD record (pretty sure, atleast) if it hadn't popped. F II's weak spot.
> ...



In michigan we call them pop, although I think I might start calling them fizzy beverages!!!

On topic: since I've had my A-V, I've had absolutely no pops!!!


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 27, 2010)

You want the list ?


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 27, 2010)

My FII pops a lot, a tension adjustment may fix it, but I like it for one handed.
I find the worst pops are the ones after a few moves into the solve.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 27, 2010)

Not me (like everything else I've shown you ), but...

I notice no one has posted this:






Epic.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 27, 2010)

Pop Corn


----------



## Joël (Apr 27, 2010)

One of my most memorable pops (or actually, it was Matt Walter scrambling my cube): On the CN Tower with Matt and his sister:






It was very windy, and the piece was blown almost to the other side of the tower... So I took off to get it.. I was afraid it might get blown off the tower.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 28, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> my cube exploded on my very first solve in the iowa competition, so I took a DNF...still managed to get third, though


Lol funniest thing ever to watch


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 28, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> marthaurion said:
> 
> 
> > my cube exploded on my very first solve in the iowa competition, so I took a DNF...still managed to get third, though
> ...



How did I manage to miss this? Too bad...  Can you do it again next time Ken?


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > marthaurion said:
> ...


lol it was right on his first solve. I come over to the benches, then I see ken just sitting there and this cube explodes  I lol'd


----------



## Olji (Aug 13, 2010)

bump

just got a weird pop, 2 edges popped, but nothing else, FU and FR was the edges that popped (during a R turn), the rest of the cube was intact... anyone got anything like that too?

*bumped since i didnt want to make a new thread, soz if it annoys you


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 18, 2010)

When my cubes pop the pieces always seem to hit me in the face


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know it is a pop really but I got mad at having a lockup in the last moves on a nice solve this morning. So I bloody well forced it to turn even if I knew it would not work. After a pretty bad sound it all fell out and only the cross was still there 

I stopped the timer at 23.xx and that includes the time I was having the lockup and the time I spent breaking the cube apart, a possible sub 20 else, that is pretty rare for me.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 18, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> When my cubes pop the pieces always seem to hit me in the face



When I throw stuff it always seems to hit you in the face.

My worst would probably be when I was turning my eastsheen 2x2 in my pocket, tried to cut a corner, and it literally just shattered. I still haven't been able to fix it.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 31, 2013)

I know this thread is old, but what I want to post doesn't really go into another thread... unless it counts as an accomplishment lol. It was definitely my new personal best for pops and explosions. I've never had that many pieces fly out on me before. Just finishing up the solve on PLL and explosion happened... only 4 pieces were left... the other 16 were all over everywhere else. Cube is 55mm Zhanchi with torpedoes.


----------



## SenileGenXer (May 31, 2013)

My ADD daughter has made me angry where the cube will explose on me because I'm moving it so fast and forcefully. I wind up looking like a movie bad guy. 

Dad is trying to relax. Hey hey hey daddy daddy daddy daddy! Daddy loses it - cube explosion.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 31, 2013)

Ha, my friend got a Zhanchi and he was going on and on about it being unpoppable. So I said "can I try?" and proceeded to explode every single piece off of it, except the centers.
He just kind of stood there frozen in mid-rant with his mouth trying to form the long "e" sound. I cracked up.


----------



## KongShou (May 31, 2013)

My ss5 centre piece popped into my teachers pocket. Got a weird look for that. Loool


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jun 3, 2013)

The teacher probably gave you a weird look because she was shocked to find out that you were cubing in school, not because the centre landed in her pocket!


----------



## uniacto (Jun 3, 2013)

KongShou said:


> My ss5 centre piece popped into my teachers pocket. Got a weird look for that. Loool



"hey ummm... let me just reach into here for a sec- oh i found it! wait, nevermind, that's a piece of lint. Oh, is this it? found it, thanks!" 

awks.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 3, 2013)

I once popped a cube on the bus under some creepy guy's feet. I had to crawl under and get it and just pretend nothing happened


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jun 6, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I once popped a cube on the bus under some creepy guy's feet. I had to crawl under and get it and just pretend nothing happened


 I like to cube in Tescos because of the strange looks I get from people. But popping a cube in Tescos (or anywhere in public) is really embarrassing. I find people are more amazed by the 'strange' puzzles (anything other than a 3x3) because they've never seen it before, especially like a megaminx because it's easy to solve if you can solve 3x3 but people take on look at it and think you are a wizard or something


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 6, 2013)

Indeed, I did have an adventure with my square-1 today... People on the bus were going "woah what the **** man".
Also I popped in into my friend's face at school today. Whoops.


----------



## KongShou (Jun 6, 2013)

I was solving a 7x7(my first ever solve), on the train the other day. It was super slow, like 10mins. But the guy next to me still looked at me like I'm some kind of god. Then I popped. Luckily it was only one piece, and he admired me more for being able to fix it.


----------

